

Seedcamp Releases Its Data For The Last 6 Years - ig1
http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/02/european-accelerator-numbers-seedcamp-releases-its-data-for-the-last-6-years/

======
jschuur
This seems relevant here: [http://www.seed-db.com/](http://www.seed-db.com/)

------
solve
Median would be a more appropriate metric than mean. Startups are a "hits
business."

